

Latest TPP leak shows even harsher copyright rules - zkhalique
http://www.forbes.com/sites/emmawoollacott/2014/10/17/latest-tpp-leak-shows-even-harsher-copyright-rules/

======
zkhalique
I think the government is too easily able to take advantage of wearing down
the public's will to protest against bills together.

------
venomsnake
This is getting from bad to worse :( And seems Obama will get his fast track
legislation ...

